# The Witcher auf Netflix: Fans wünschen sich Star-Wars-Star als Mentor



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Fans wünschen sich Star-Wars-Star als Mentor*

						Viele Fans der neuen Witcher-Serie auf Netflix wünschen sich, dass ein bestimmter Star-Wars-Star die Rolle des Mentoren Vesemir übernehmen sollte. Die Rede ist von Mark Hamill, der bereits im letzten Jahr scherzend erklärte, dass er die Rolle gerne übernehmen würde.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Fans wünschen sich Star-Wars-Star als Mentor*


----------



## danomat (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Fans wünschen sich Star-Wars-Star als Mentor*

um gottes willen, bitte nicht.


----------



## Hannesjooo (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Fans wünschen sich Star-Wars-Star als Mentor*

Vll ja Mads Mikkelsen als Vesemir


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Fans wünschen sich Star-Wars-Star als Mentor*

Alles, was die Serie jetzt noch braucht, ist es, noch mehr Geld für bekannte Gesichter auszugeben...


----------



## antonrumata (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Fans wünschen sich Star-Wars-Star als Mentor*

Bitte nicht. Ist zwar totaler Quatsch, aber: "Ich stelle mir gerade vor, Geralt gibt ihm ein Silberschwert und er schaut es kurz an, schmeißt es dann über die Schulter weg und schließt sich bockig in seine Kammer ein." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich vertraue darauf, dass der geeignete Schauspieler schon gefunden wurde.


----------



## Pleasedontkillme (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Fans wünschen sich Star-Wars-Star als Mentor*



danomat schrieb:


> um gottes willen, bitte nicht.


Kann Ihn mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen.
Ich mag Ihn jedoch frage mich aber gleichzeitig, wo war Er die ganze Zeit? Nach so einem Riesen Kinoauftritt (StarWars) nie wieder gesehen.

Nachtrag:
Musste mal kurz in Wiki eintauchen. Siehe da, es war doch noch der eine oder andere Auftritt zu sehen wie in Kingsman.
Irgendwie erkennt man Ihn einfach nicht auserhalb des StarWars Universums.
Quelle:Mark Hamill – Wikipedia


----------



## Malker (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Fans wünschen sich Star-Wars-Star als Mentor*



Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Vll ja Mads Mikkelsen als Vesemir



Er, wär er ein bisschen jünger, wäre der perfekte Geralt gewesen.


----------



## yojinboFFX (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Fans wünschen sich Star-Wars-Star als Mentor*

Fragt Gerald Vesemir: Warum läuchtet Dein Schwert so bläulich?
Vesemir: O Shit....falscher Film!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Viper-1988 (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Fans wünschen sich Star-Wars-Star als Mentor*

Ach Scholdarr, musst du nun unter jedem Thread deine "miesepetrige" Meinung zu der Serie äußern, nur weil diese sich nicht komplett deinem  "Witcher"- Bild fügt ?

@Topic:
Ich habe lieber "unbekanntere" Schauspieler in solchen Serien, weil diese dann nicht mit anderen Rollen assoziiere. Ich würde darin nicht Vesemir, sondern Luke sehen


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Fans wünschen sich Star-Wars-Star als Mentor*



Viper-1988 schrieb:


> Ach Scholdarr, musst du nun unter jedem Thread deine "miesepetrige" Meinung zu der Serie äußern, nur weil diese sich nicht komplett deinem  "Witcher"- Bild fügt ?
> 
> @Topic:
> Ich habe lieber "unbekanntere" Schauspieler in solchen Serien, weil diese dann nicht mit anderen Rollen assoziiere. Ich würde darin nicht Vesemir, sondern Luke sehen


Mein Kommentar ist genauso on topic wie dein eigener. Und ich wüsste auch nicht, was an meinem Post "miesepetriger" sein soll als an deinem...

Aber ja, mir liegt die Sache sehr am Herzen, sorry. Da schreibe ich auch gerne mal in mehreren Threads dazu. Wenn dir das nicht passt, ist das dein Problem. Offenbar musstest du aber auch 3 deiner 6 Posts in diesem Forum zu genau diesem Thema abgeben. Das sind ganze 50% der Posts bei dir. Bei mir dürften es weniger als 1% sein. Verrückt, nicht wahr?


----------



## Viper-1988 (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Fans wünschen sich Star-Wars-Star als Mentor*

Dann kannst du aber auch mal einen Blick darauf werfen, seit wann ich hier Mitglied bin 

Miesepetrig dahingehend, da du einfach nur ironisch ausgedrückt hast, dass die Serie wohl genug Schwächen hat. Da bräuchte man jetzt nicht noch so einen teuren Darsteller. 
So zumindest habe ich den Post verstanden. 

Der Gehalt war also wieder einfach nur negativ gemeint. Das ist sogar ziemlich gegenteilig von „Mir liegt die Sache sehr am Herzen“.
Eher liegt dir die genaue Umsetzung nach deiner Vorstellung am Herzen.
Denn es ist doch zumindest eine brauchbare erste Staffel geworden. Natürlich mit einigen Macken oder Charakteristiken, die man vielleicht nicht mögen muss, aber dennoch brauchbar! 
Ich zB bin absoluter Halo Fan und habe alles aufgesaugt was es zu diesem Universum gibt, inkl der Bücher. 
Wenn die kommende Serie mir so gefällt wie The Witcher bin ich schonmal zufrieden.

Gerade erste Staffeln sind nicht leicht! Charaktere haben noch nicht die nötige Tiefe usw.

Das hat mir zB an The Witcher nicht gut gefallen:
Es wird, gerade am Anfang nicht wirklich erklärt was ein Hexer ist, was er kann usw.
Er holt zwischendrin mal ein Fläschchen raus. 
könnte aber auch Alk drin sein...
Dass ein Witcher durchaus begabt in der Alchemie sein kann, und sich dadurch temporär Vorteile verschaffen kann, wird leider nicht erklärt.

“Billig“ fand ich lediglich die Animation des Drachen. Er spricht, der Mund bewegt sich jedoch nicht. Da erwarte ich persönlich mehr im Jahr 2019. 

Mir gefällt das Design der Rüstungen der Nilfgaarder im Spiel besser als in der Serie.

Klar spielt es in einer Fantasywelt, aber man hat ja schon ganz klar das europäische Mittelalter als Vorbild hinzugezogen, und da finde ich die Rüstungen etwas zu Fantasyhaft.
Das hat das Spiel finde ich besser gelöst. 

Triss finde ich nicht gut besetzt. Aber ändern geht ja auch schlecht jetzt ^^ Also muss man das so akzeptieren. Sie ist per se bestimmt keine schlechte Schauspielerin. Ich mag die in der Rolle jedoch nicht. 

Generell hätte ich gerne mehr „Jagden“ gehabt. Das kam mir etwas zu kurz.


----------



## Scholdarr (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Fans wünschen sich Star-Wars-Star als Mentor*



Viper-1988 schrieb:


> Miesepetrig dahingehend, da du einfach nur ironisch ausgedrückt hast, dass die Serie wohl genug Schwächen hat. Da bräuchte man jetzt nicht noch so einen teuren Darsteller.
> So zumindest habe ich den Post verstanden.
> 
> Der Gehalt war also wieder einfach nur negativ gemeint. Das ist sogar ziemlich gegenteilig von „Mir liegt die Sache sehr am Herzen“.
> Eher liegt dir die genaue Umsetzung nach deiner Vorstellung am Herzen.


Mein Post war in der Tat so gemeint, dass ich es nicht gut finden würde, wenn man das offenbar eh recht knappe Budget für bekannte Gesichter ausgeben würde anstatt es in bessere Kulissen, interessantere und vielfältigere Standorte und bessere Computereffekte zu investieren.

Und wie gesagt, ich selbst finde ja auch nicht, dass die Serie jetzt so schlecht geworden wäre, dass man sie nicht ankucken könnte. "Brauchbar" ist ja jetzt auch keine besonders gute Bewertung, sondern klingt für mich auch eher so nach "mittelmäßig".

Möglicherweise bin ich da nach HdR auch zu verwöhnt, was Fantasy auf dem Bildschirm betrifft. HdR wird vermutlich die nächsten Jahrzehnte noch als Ausnahmeprojekt gelten, an das keine andere Umsetzung auch nur am Rande heranreicht. Im Vergleich dazu wirkt Witcher einfach billig - und das finde ich gerade als Fan der Reihe maximal schade bzw. da hatte ich mir einfach so viel mehr erhofft. 

Wenn man mal ein geiles Rindersteak gegessen hat, schmeckt das zähe Supermarktsteak danach auch nicht mehr so dolle. Klar wird man irgendwie satt davon und ganz schlecht ist es auch nicht. Aber man verspricht sich Besseres und ist dann enttäuscht, wenn das Ding letztlich doch wieder zäh und sehnig ist...


----------



## Viper-1988 (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Fans wünschen sich Star-Wars-Star als Mentor*

Ich finde man kann eine Produktion wie HDR aber auch nicht mit Serien vergleichen.
Gegen ein GoT wirkt HdR ja auch nur oberflächlich und winzig 
Man sollte nun auch mal abwarten und schauen was aus der Serie wird. 
mit der letzten Folge sind nun hoffentlich zumindest die Zeitsprünge vorüber, die haben meiner Meinung nach den Faden immer wieder durchtrennt.


----------

